# Insecure Internet activity. Threat of virus attack



## sofoklis (Sep 10, 2008)

When i log into Internet explorer the firts thing i see is a tab with this message on it:
Insecure Internet activity. Threat of virus attack
Due to insecure Internet browsing your PC can easily get infected with viruses, worms and trojans without your knowledge, and that can lead to system slowdown, freezes and crashes.
Also insecure Internet activity can result in revealing your personal information.
To get full advanced real-time protection for PC and Internet activity, register KvmSecure. 
We recommend you to protect your PC now and continue safe Internet browsing. 
Click here to get full advanced real-time protection and continue browsing. 
Continue to this website unprotected (not recommended). 

What should i do


----------



## MILY Goodman (Sep 30, 2007)

sofoklis said:


> When i log into Internet explorer the firts thing i see is a tab with this message on it:
> Insecure Internet activity. Threat of virus attack
> Due to insecure Internet browsing your PC can easily get infected with viruses, worms and trojans without your knowledge, and that can lead to system slowdown, freezes and crashes.
> Also insecure Internet activity can result in revealing your personal information.
> ...


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello both  

KvmSecure is a rogue anti-spyware program, a fake spyware remover, which uses trojans to infiltrate the system and to promote the parasite. The trojans used for this purpose are usually Zlob or some variant of it. They disguise themselves as video codecs and thus enter the system, upon which they flood the user with popups and fake system notifications to "inform" him that he is infected, which he of course is not.

Your machine is already infected.
Whatever you do, don`t follow the instructions to "Click here"
Please read this article; "Having problems with spyware and pop-ups? - First Steps"; follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the HiJackThis Log Help Forum
Please ensure that you create a new thread in the HiJackThis Log Help Forum; not back here in this one.

When carrying out The 5 Steps, if you cannot complete any of them for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is extremely important to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to The HJT Help Forum; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Don`t try to fix this yourself as you could do damage and lose all access to your system

Please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


----------



## sofoklis (Sep 10, 2008)

sofoklis said:


> When i log into Internet explorer the firts thing i see is a tab with this message on it:
> Insecure Internet activity. Threat of virus attack
> Due to insecure Internet browsing your PC can easily get infected with viruses, worms and trojans without your knowledge, and that can lead to system slowdown, freezes and crashes.
> Also insecure Internet activity can result in revealing your personal information.
> ...


I used Spybot S&D and now im clean and happy!!! I recommend you to do the same

It was a Smitfraud infction if I remember this right


----------

